# Attaching Vines to Trellis



## Kraffty (Apr 28, 2015)

I put these posts in this weekend and have run one low wire so far. Plan to add two more wires above that bottom one this weekend. My question is, what does everyone use to attach their vines to the wire? I'm using that green stretchable garden tape right now but it seems I should be using something more permanent for the main horizontal branches.
Thanks for any help
Mike


----------



## gaboy (Apr 28, 2015)

Some use Hay Blailing Twine, as it is biodegradable, and will pretty much rot in 1 yr.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 28, 2015)

The green tape works just fine for me. Its permanent enough and also easy enough to remove if needed.


----------



## GreginND (Apr 28, 2015)

I find the green tapener tape breaks easily. I prefer the rubber band ties like these:

http://www.orchardvalleysupply.com/ovsstore/pc/Rubber-Band-Ties-c42.htm


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 28, 2015)

I've used green tape and the rubber bands, I like the green tape the best, after a while the vines will wrap themselves around the wires.


----------



## Kraffty (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks all, sounds like it comes down to personal preference - like most of winemaking. Greg, thanks for the great resource link.
Mike


----------



## grapeman (Apr 28, 2015)

After a lot of trial and error, I use the 2.75" heavy rubber ties in the link Greg shows. The light duty ones and the biodegradable ones are crap and don't hold up. You can hold a lot with a double wrap on these and they stretch yet cut easily when needed. I buy them by the 11 pound bag and go through several bags per year for continual retraining of the vines. A new grower I know loves the Max Tapener gun. I told him he will change his mind. Everyone that buys one uses it occasionally as a last resor. They are just too frustrating to maintain with heavy use.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 28, 2015)

I get a couple of seasons out of the tape minimum. One roll of tape will last all year LOL. Works well for small numbers of vines. I do like the ease flexibility of the rubber bands. though.


----------



## TonyR (May 1, 2015)

I like the twist ties from Orchard Valley Supply and can't beat the price


----------



## grapeman (May 1, 2015)

Just be sure if you use twist ties that there is no wire inside it. That type will girdle the vine as it will not stretch. It is my opinion they should not even be sold for vines.


----------



## Sage (May 1, 2015)

I use surveyers tape. Cheap, tough, knots really easily, stretches with growth and lasts at least one year and most times 2. Get it in about any color you want. I use green mostly.


----------



## kcsavage (May 25, 2015)

I use ag-tyes from orchard valley they seem to hold up in the weather well and attach easily. They have lasted me over 5 years easy.


----------

